# Just in time~?



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Au sable Angler (Jan 14, 2019)

Oldgrandman said:


> View attachment 831437


I even got the wife texting me at work to tell me its raining and how the shrooms will be ok lol


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Where the hell has it been dry? Been too damn wet in southern Wayne co.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> Where the hell has it been dry? Been too damn wet in southern Wayne co.


Big Rapids / Baldwin area is dry as hell. Fire warning. No burn.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

The ground was decently moist last Saturday but it needed more IMO to continue good growth potential. A few of these spots I have _BEEN PICKING_ should be yielding better than they are, I think it was a shade too cold when it was really moist enough. I hope it's not too late, for sure.....at least I think, this should cement a good white crop.

The saying *"Timing is everything" *comes to my mind at the moment. I hope that it's not too late! besides, it's all I got left to give m hope LOL!



sureshot006 said:


> Where the hell has it been dry? Been too damn wet in southern Wayne co.


----------



## Punisher69 (Apr 16, 2019)

Found these 2 just now in my backyard growing out of the natural bark mulch. Had a bunch of bigger ones 2 years ago also.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I couldn't cut my grass for a week because the ground was making squishy sounds just walking.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> I couldn't cut my grass for a week because the ground was making squishy sounds just walking.


You have as many dogs there as I do here?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Au sable Angler said:


> I even got the wife texting me at work to tell me its raining and how the shrooms will be ok lol


Don't take this wrong , but I like your wife!


----------



## Au sable Angler (Jan 14, 2019)

Waif said:


> Don't take this wrong , but I like your wife


She is good woman, knows its my favorite time of yr and we have next week off to pick up near Mio ive been hoping to hit it at the right time.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Au sable Angler said:


> She is good woman, knows its my favorite time of yr and we have next week off to pick up near Mio ive been hoping to hit it at the right time.


have a fantastic week!


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

Had a few misplaced drops fall outside of Gaylord today. Extremely dry and dangerous here.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Norther counties have a no burn warning as it is dry up that way.
Isabella county got 4 inches of rain today. Mid-Michigan has been wet.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Dryer than a popcorn fart up north


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> Dryer than a popcorn fart up north


Was hit and miss. Some places got hit hard, some didn't. Some didn't see a drop........

Rain


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> Dryer than a popcorn fart up north


We have standing water where it's usually fairly dry. Gonna be awesome for the skeeters.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Punisher69 said:


> Found these 2 just now in my backyard growing out of the natural bark mulch. Had a bunch of bigger ones 2 years ago also.
> View attachment 831441


Out mowing this evening and as I rounded one of the apple trees, boom...I see a small white morel disappear under the deck. Quickly hit reverse and am overjoyed to see that I had the blades high enough to do no damage. Found 4 more. One was starting to dry out at the tip top and I must have bumped a fresh one with my foot. Left the other three to see if they would grow any more, even gave them some water. Here are the two that I just ate:









Only the 2nd time in twenty two years living in the Cedar Swamp that I have found shrooms on our 10 acres or the adjacent 33 acres of "private" state land. Both times in my yard near trees that I transplanted.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> Dryer than a popcorn fart up north


It rained off and onhere all day. Weather man said that there was 1 inch hail just 2 miles west of my place. Rain guage said we got 1 1/2 inches today


----------



## reelmess (Mar 30, 2015)

Hudsonville near Allendale area


----------



## reelmess (Mar 30, 2015)

Did better today 30


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

This ran fell into a good place on earth and in time for me, finding out soon if it mattered.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I told my wife I was going today no matter what. She tagged along too. This was our first real trip out after getting over Covid the past two weeks. We kept just under 100, left about 50 more that was dried up and rotten. If we would have waited another day I’m sure these would have been too far gone as well. Need rain!!!



























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

You guys suck! Every time I want to go out, I get baby duty lol


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I told my wife I was going today no matter what. She tagged along too. This was our first real trip out after getting over Covid the past two weeks. We kept just under 100, left about 50 more that was dried up and rotten. If we would have waited another day I’m sure these would have been too far gone as well. Need rain!!!
> 
> View attachment 831639
> 
> ...


Nice BB, got my best morning bag in years today.

Morning run mid-state solo run, couldn't take the heat and a back problem, picked the spot pretty hard and a couple guys came in so I left the reset for them. I got 3 & 1/4 pounds in 5 hours and left a bunch just too far gone. Some a little hit by the weather and we had a major slug hatch too. There's a double one hiding in the weeds and the ramp roon didn't focus well, but it's in there!
Hope my buddy posts his if he hasn't, they killed em and I was stupid enough to go back to work for a couple days...lack of rain, then it rained!!!! 

EDIT: _Just added my biggest one, just about 6 inches._


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

TK81 said:


> Out mowing this evening and as I rounded one of the apple trees, boom...I see a small white morel disappear under the deck. Quickly hit reverse and am overjoyed to see that I had the blades high enough to do no damage. Found 4 more. One was starting to dry out at the tip top and I must have bumped a fresh one with my foot. Left the other three to see if they would grow any more, even gave them some water. Here are the two that I just ate:
> View attachment 831508
> 
> 
> Only the 2nd time in twenty two years living in the Cedar Swamp that I have found shrooms on our 10 acres or the adjacent 33 acres of "private" state land. Both times in my yard near trees that I transplanted.


Went out to water my 3 yard shrooms last night and found twenty more by one of my other apple trees. Also found a couple that had somehow ended up under the mower tire. Oh well, 25 whites in the yard out of the blue ain't bad.

I shot up to our property after work tonight and found two nice patches. I wasn't counting, but I would guess I have at least 100 blacks. Less than an hour to find them. Next chance to get north will be Tuesday or Wednesday, and these guys would have been disintegrated by then. Only a couple were real fresh. I think the 90 degree heat is the end. At least where I hunt them. I will put a picture up later. I checked one blonde spot on my way out and nothing. Did find a load of fresh beefsteaks (Gyromitra esculenta). Not my game though.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

TK81 said:


> Went out to water my 3 yard shrooms last night and found twenty more by one of my other apple trees. Also found a couple that had somehow ended up under the mower tire. Oh well, 25 whites in the yard out of the blue ain't bad.
> 
> I shot up to our property after work tonight and found two nice patches. I wasn't counting, but I would guess I have at least 100 blacks. Less than an hour to find them. Next chance to get north will be Tuesday or Wednesday, and these guys would have been disintegrated by then. Only a couple were real fresh. I think the 90 degree heat is the end. At least where I hunt them. I will put a picture up later. I checked one blonde spot on my way out and nothing. Did find a load of fresh beefsteaks (Gyromitra esculenta). Not my game though.


Sweet. Love to have yard roons but not here.

Liking the news about the white variety not really up yet in the near North, but probably any time now especially if it rains.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Oldgrandman said:


> Sweet. Love to have yard roons but not here.
> 
> Liking the news about the white variety not really up yet in the near North, but probably any time now especially if it rains.


I only checked one white spot, which has actually been pretty lame since the big cottonwood finally quit producing. Been dead at least ten years now. Used to a be a honey hole...not so much any more. I had to get home to the kids, so I only spent a grand total of 90 minutes in the woods. Plus 50 minutes to the shack and 50 minutes back. Just weighed the shrooms and I got 2 lbs for my $17 in gas. Wish I would have had time to check the main white spot, but that is a good 15 minute walk in the direction away from where I parked. So they may be up...just didn't have any time after raiding the pines and the poplars for the blacks. Family friend is having a a birthday party for their daughter starting at noon tomorrow and doing the spring yardwork at my mom's on Sunday. No shrooming for me this weekend. I may be done, as Ford launches are kicking my a$$.


----------



## 3goldens (Sep 10, 2017)

Tough day, Ann Arbor/Briton area. Lots of trees checked 3 lousy shrooms. Seemed really, really dry in that area. Woods sounded like corn flakes, no standing water in low spots on the roads and dusty.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

A full pot doesn't leave much once cooked down. These portions are for 2 people when I make a stake dinner. Put up 6 this season, half what I like to have. That's OK it's better than I've done in a few seasons now.


----------



## Punisher69 (Apr 16, 2019)

Backyard treats.


----------

